# تشكيل المعادن بالبثق (extrusion)



## شريف الشنهوري (17 يناير 2011)

البثق هي عملية تشكيل للمعدن تستخدم لانتاج اعمده بمقاطع ثابتة الشكل حيث يتم ضغط المادة المعدنية أو البلاستيكية خلال فوهة البثق (إسطمبة) لها نفس الشكل المقطعي المطلوب. من أهم مميزات عملية البثق عن العمليات الأخرى قدرتها على إنتاج أشكال مقطعية غاية في التعقيد، كما أنها تنتج منتجات نهائية ذات جودة سطح عالية





قد تكون عملية البثق مستمرة لإنتاج أطوال كبيرة أو غير مستمرة لإنتاج أطوال قصيرة نسبيا. قد يتم أيضا التشكيل بالبثق على الساخن أو على البارد. وتتضمن عملية البثق إنتاج المعادن والبلاستيك والسيراميك وبعض منتجات الاغذية




عينات الومونيوم مشكلة بعملية البثق
خطوات التصنيع
تبدأ عملية التشكيل بتسخين الخام ليصبح طريا ثم يتم تحميله في الوعاء المكبس حيث يُكبَس لينفذ من الإسطمبة، وقد يتم معالجة المنتج النهائي لتحسين خواصه بالتشكيل علي البارد او بالتشكيل علي الساخن
البثق علي الساخن




تتم عملية البثق في الوعاء المسخن للحفاظ على المعدن من التصلب أثناء التشكيل، ولتسهيل خروج المعدن من الإسطمبة. تتم معظم عمليات البثق على الساخن في مكابس هيدروليكية أفقية لها قوة تحميل من 250 إلى 12000 طن يتراوح الضغط المؤثر على المكبس من 5000 إلى 100,000 باوند لكل إنش مربع, وبالتالي قد يحتاج إلى تزييت وقد يكون بالزيت أو بالجرافيت لتقليل درحة الحرارة او قد يكون من الزجاج المطحون لتسخين العملية أثناء التشكيل. ولكن بهذه الطريقة نتكلف علاج خشونة السطح بعمليات التشغيل
البثق علي البارد
يتم البثق على البارد في درجة حرارة الغرفة أو ما يقاربها، يتميز البثق على البارد عنه على الساخن بقلة عملية الاكسده ومتانه اعلي نتيجة للتشكيل علي البارد لحصول على أبعاد بسماحات مقاربة جدا للنهائية، جودة سطح عالية.
عيوب البثق


*شروخ السطح* : وتحدث عندما ينفصل السطح المبثوق من الإسطمبة وقد تكون أسبابه زيادة درجة الحراة أو سرعة البثق أو قوة الاحتكاك في العملية وقد يحدث أيضا إن كانت درجة الحرارة منخفضة بحيث يلتصق المعدن بالإسطمبة أثناء الخروج.
*شروخ داخلية* :عند تولد شروخ داخل المعدن فإنها تتجمع عند خط المنتصف مكونة حالة اجهاد شد هيدروستاتيكي مشابه لما يحدث في عينة اختبار الشد عند مرحلة تكون الرقبة في الانهيار.
وتعتبر المعادن اكثر مايتم بثقه عادة


’’الالومونيوم’’’ هو ما يتم بثقه عادة وقد يتم على الساخن بعد تسخينه لدرجة حرارة من (575 إلى 1100 °ف) (300 إلى 600 °س) أو على البارد. ومن أمثلة ما ينتج من الألومنيوم بالبثق الإطارات المعدنية.
’’’النحاس’’’ من (1100 إلى 1825 °ف) (600 إلى 1000 °س) ويصنع منه الأنابيب والمواسير والأسلاك واللحام الإلكتروليتي. ويتم عادة إنتاج النحاس بالبثق بضغط حوالي (690 ميجا باسكال).
’’’الرصاص’’’ و’’’القصدير عند درجة حرارة قصوى (575 °ف) (300 °س) ويصنع منه أيضا الأنابيب والمواسير والأسلاك والكابلات، وقد يستخدم الرصاص المذاب كمادة خام في البثق العمودي.
’’’الماغنسيوم’’’ من (575 إلى 1100 °ف) (300 إلى 600 °س) ويصنع منها أجزاء الطائرات وتستخدم في بعض أجزاء الصناعات النووية، وتعتبر قابلية الماغنسيوم للبثق معادلة لقابلية الألومنيوم تقريبا.
’’’الزنك’’’ من (400 إلى 650 °ف) (200 إلى 350 °س) ويستخدم في صناعة الأعمدة والقضبان والأنابيب وصناعة الأجزاء الصلبة في الحاسبات.
’’’الحديد’’’ من (1825 إلى 2375 °ف) (1000 إلى 1300 °س) ويصنع منه الأعمدة أيضا ويستخدم في البثق عادة صفائح الحديد الكربوني وأحيانا من الحديد السبائكي أو الحديد غير المجهد.
’’’التيتانيوم’’’ من (1100 إلى 1825 °ف) (600 إلى 1000 °س) ويصنع منه أجزاء الطائرات وحمالات المقاعد وحٍلَق المحركات وفي أغراض إنشائية أخرى.
 تعتبر سبائك الماغنسيوم والألومنيوم من المبثوقات بجودة سطح عالية 30 مايكربوصة مقاسة بحسابات ج م ت (جذر متوسط التربيع)، في حين ينتج التيتانيوم والحديد أسطحا بجودة 125 مايكروبوصة بحسابات ج م ت.
في عام 1950 اخترع الفرنسي يوجيه سيكورني عملية يتم استخدام الزجاج فيها للتبريد في بثق الحديد.وتتم هذه العملية الآن في بثق مواد أخرى لها درجة حرارة صهر أعلى من الحديد أو تحتاج لنطاق ضيق من درجات الحرارة ليتم بثقها. تتم العملية بتسخين المادة لدرجة حرارة عملية البثق ثم يتم تقليبها في مسحوق الزجاج فينصهر الزجاج ويتحول إلى شريط رفيع (0.5 إلى 0.75 مم) يحيط بالمادة الخام والتي يراد بثقها فتعمل على تبريد العملية. ويكون سمك هذه الطبقة (6 إلى 18 مم) في بعض الأحيان لتبريد العملية بما يناسبها. ومن مزايا هذه الحلقة من الزجاج هو أنها تقوم بعزل حرارة المادة الخام عن الإسطمبة. ويعتبر من السهل إزالة هذه الطبقة بمجرد أن يبرد المنتج. طريقة أخرى للتبريد هي استخدام الطلاء بالفوسفات. وتعتبر هذه العملية بالإضافة لاستخدام الزجاج مما يتيح بثق الحديد على البارد. وتعمل طبقة الفوسفات على امتصاص سائل الزجاج لتحسين خواص التبريد.

بثق البلاستيك
عادة ما يتم بمادة خام أو بالرايش والتي يتم تجفيفها أولا في وعاء التغذية قبل دخولها إلى قلاوظ التغذية. يتم تسخين اللدائن لحالة الانصهار بمجموعة من أدوات التسخين والتسخين بقوى القص الناتجة عن استخدام القلاوظ في البثق. يقوم القلاوظ بإجبار المادة الخام للخروج من خلال الإسطمبة لتشكيل المادة بالشكل المطلوب. في بعض الحالات (مثل الأنابيب المقواه بالألياف) يتم البثق عن طرق سحب المبثوق من خلال إسطمبة طويلة وتسمى هذه العملية البثق بالسحب. 
ويستخدم العديد من اللدائن في إنتاج الأنابيب البلاستكية، المواسير، الأعمدة، القضبان، والرقاقات أو الشرائح.


----------



## ديدين (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المميز

تقبل تحياتي . . .


----------



## m_motlak (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة....عندى سؤال عن طول عمود الالمنيوم
قبل عملية البثق بيتم تقطيع اعمدة الالمنيوم الى طول معين
بتختلف من مكنة للتانية ولاكن فى معظم المكن الطول دة ثابت ؟؟


----------



## عمراياد (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 فبراير 2011)

المهندس شريف الشنهوري 
موضوع جيد ومفيد .. 
تقبل تحياتي .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية و الصحة و يبارك لك ويجعل الخير دائما بين يديك
ياريت تدخل غلى تصميم السطمبات و كيفية تصنيعها و كيفية تبريدها و المعدات الأساساسية و المساندة و الأخطاء الشائعة في عملية تصنيع الاسطمبات 
جزاكم الله خيرا لقد فتحت باب طيب للرزق ز نرجو ممن يستفيد منه أن يدعوا لك و للذين انجبوا هذه الشخصية المعطاءة


----------



## مهندس مثنى (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
احسنتم اخي الكريم 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abood312 (16 مارس 2011)

الله يجزاك الجنه مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

المامك بالموضوع رائع


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)




----------

